# Olla From Wales



## craigbeal (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Im Craig, i'm 27 and on Saturday i'm getting a MK1 TT for £5000 off a mate.

Its a 225 version on a 2000 plate with 107,000 on the clock, Dark Green, Black Leather int, full Audi service history and seems to be a good little motor.

I have owned many different cars in the past inc.. Mk2 Fiesta & XR2, 1.8 8v gti MK2 VW golf, 16v Corrado, Lotus Elise 1.8 k-Series mk1, Nissan Primera, 1.6 Audi A3, Ford Fiesta 1.4 TDCI, 1000cc Honda Fire Blade Westfield...

Will get some pictures up when i get chance of the new motor....


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum,


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome next place to join is th TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum 

Mark


----------

